# Palm Jumeirah........sinking



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I mean really, why do they hate this place so much.... haha

So much rubbish about this place, its getting old now...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

They?

I know there was another article about this in the press a few days ago, but this story won't go away. The theory is that the palm was built on too quickly and the structure cannot support the weight. With other land reclamation projects (cf Holland, Hongkong) the new land was given years to settle and set, but not here.

You do know that there is almost continual work going on underwater to support the structure?

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Interesting, but I just think that when Van Oord did the reclamation when Nakheel has unlimited cash to get it done, they did all the studies...

is there evidence of work going on underwater? - i cant see any boats or dredges? - or even divers..... i only see beach combers on the fronds?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Of course you don't see it. Hardly secret if visible & you really cannot see all of the Palm all of the time. Even if it wasn't actually sinking there has to be onging maintenaince due to tidal erosion.

Nakhel may have had a lot more money a few yeats ago, but I still doubt theat everything was done as well as it could have been. That's Dubai, I'm afraid. The Palm Jumeirha is a considerable achievement, but also a vanity project and possibly a folly. 

Here's the FT article. See the end (of coursem Nakheel have denied it)


FT.com / Middle East / Economy - Dubai utility faces $2bn debt demand


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

but what about Palm Jebel Ali, The World, Palm Deira, Waterfront - are they that stupid to put billions and billions into their best projects knowing its not feasible in the long term.

i know they are stupid but are they that stupid!!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Elphaba as much as I respect most things you have to say the comment about secret underwater works on the island that they dont tell us about going on everyday is odd without proof. sorry.

its almost Merlin the xxxxx.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

marc said:


> but what about Palm Jebel Ali, The World, Palm Deira, Waterfront - are they that stupid to put billions and billions into their best projects knowing its not feasible in the long term.
> 
> i know they are stupid but are they that stupid!!



Quite possibly yes.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrbig said:


> Elphaba as much as I respect most things you have to say the comment about secret underwater works on the island that they dont tell us about going on everyday is odd without proof. sorry.
> 
> its almost Merlin the xxxx.



Do you know who runs these companies? Stick around longer...

I am really not one for conspiracy theories, but there are issues in the Palm and there is a lot of ongoing work. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Palm Deira and Palm Jebel Ali are on hold, as is Waterfront I believe. There is not much happening on the world, although there should be some habitable properties there shortly.

Yes there was research, but there are always shortcuts and engineers recommendations regarding settling periods were not followed. The powers that be wanted to see builings and buildings they got.

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

True, I know what you mean, they wanted the poster image straight away...

The World, is the most disgusting thing i have ever seen.... it doesn't even look like the world, they let Spain and France join, Australia looks like a piece of sick.... useless.. 

Palm Jebel Ali - don't even get me started...

Palm Deira - whatever lol.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And that is much of what has gone wrong with Dubai.  I love this town and I love my life (mostly) and I think what has been achieved in the last 15 years is astonishing, but a little more thought and caution would not have gone amiss. Dubai became the poster boy for the Middle East, but in some cases with more style than substance and the cracks are now showing. People believed their own hype.

Anyway, Dubai won't fail, as some would like to claim, but hopefully (to coin a phrase) the latest problem will sort out the wheat from the chav... 

-


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

All reclamation projects have a settlement period. As the base rock is quite large, there should be no real issues. Plus they used a staged berm to dissipate the wave action. Singapore had a massive reclamation of Jurong Island and Tuas. Same techniques, same materials. Main difference is Dubai is exposed to open seas, whereas Singapore is protected somewhat within the islands of Indonesia and Malacca.

I think Palm used SCP = sand compaction piling - which should provide good stability from surface structures.

The biggest issue with The World is/was the replenishment time for trapped seawater within the islands. This was resolved at design stage. Otherwise you end up with stagnation.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah, they used vibro-compaction, - they make lots of holes and vibrate the sand to it sticks together..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> All reclamation projects have a settlement period. As the base rock is quite large, there should be no real issues. Plus they used a staged berm to dissipate the wave action. Singapore had a massive reclamation of Jurong Island and Tuas. Same techniques, same materials. Main difference is Dubai is exposed to open seas, whereas Singapore is protected somewhat within the islands of Indonesia and Malacca.
> 
> I think Palm used SCP = sand compaction piling - which should provide good stability from surface structures.
> 
> The biggest issue with The World is/was the replenishment time for trapped seawater within the islands. This was resolved at design stage. Otherwise you end up with stagnation.


I understood there were issues with stagnation on the Palm Jumeirah. That is what various frond residents have told me.
-

-


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah well any water, be it fresh or salt, that doesnt move or get refreshed, will start to become stagnant as the bacteria/algae starts to increase at a rate of knots.

Try a home test: Leave a glass of water with 10 spoons of salt dissolved in it out in the sun for 2 weeks. You will be amazed at the results !


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah there's a lot of scum and it smells quite a bit..


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

marc said:


> yeah there's a lot of scum and it smells quite a bit..


That's why I left the UK in the first place.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Try spending a year in Lagos !!!! Then you really know how bad life can be....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

haha, 

whenever I think of London, I'm glad im here.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> Try spending a year in Lagos !!!! Then you really know how bad life can be....


I lived in Stoke on Trent for ten years.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dannysigma said:


> I lived in Stoke on Trent for ten years.


You must have done something really bad to get that kind of punishment. 

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You must have done something really bad to get that kind of punishment.
> 
> -



Must have murdered 10 puppies.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> You must have done something really bad to get that kind of punishment.
> 
> -


I have spent quite some time considering that (about ten years) and the only thing I can think of is that I must have been Josef Stalin in a previous life.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> That's why I left the UK in the first place.


Theres definitely a lot of scum in the UK ! Thats a dead cert ! I reckon they should bring back a full 3 years Nat Service or Civil Service between 18-20. Mind you a lot this scum now has Dubai as an accessible holiday destination. "I Fawt wed go To dooobye next yeaaar as wiv bin goin a Spain last twenty odd years anyway"

If you run em all day over Dartmoor, they will be too tired to steal cars at night.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

from a reliable source - not true to the rumours


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> Try spending a year in Lagos !!!! Then you really know how bad life can be....


The month I spent there earlier this year was bad enough, I feel your pain!


----------

